

Show HN: Find numbers that should be extracted as constants in your JS - pgilad
https://github.com/pgilad/check-constants

======
stax012
Looks useful. Is this better implemented as an option of a linter?

~~~
pgilad
I'm not aware of any linters applying this sort of logic in suggesting to
extract numbers to their own declarations. One could also go as far as
declaring strings and whatnot...

